# Вопросы-ответы > Вопросы к Е.М. Патита Паване прабху >  Душу невозможно оскорбить

## Валентин Шеховцов

Почему во 2-й главе БГ нет строчки вроде : "душу невозможно оскорбить" или "душа неоскорбляема", "душа не краснеет, не испытывает стыд"?
И почему намеренное оскорбление как проверка на святость не является духовной деятельностью?

----------


## Patita Pavana das

Бхагавад-гита - совершенное произведение, а значит оно самодостаточно. Кришна сказал те слова, которые мы должны услышать, добавлять или убирать что-то из этого произведения не следует. Понимание произведения приходит не из количества слов Бога, а из нашей чистоты. Душу невозможно оскорбить, так как чистая душа действительно не принимает оскорблений, а вот Бог очень даже реагирует на оскорбление своих преданных, так что лучше даже не думать об этом. Тем более намеренное оскорбление преданного не может быть духовной деятельностью, так как останавливает наше духовное развитие и полностью противоречит духовности как таковой.

----------


## Валентин Шеховцов

Не понятно раз Гита это духовный букварь, то почему в ней нет упоминаний об апарадхе раз она так опасна? Где апарадха в 5 категориях БГ:
Бхагаване, дживе, карме, кале и материи? Может апарадха это маха угра карма, один из отделов нечистого ума или просто причинение страданий грубому и тонкому телам преданных? Если в Махабхарате оскорбления Кауравов это просто поджог, отравление,обман и тд., то так уж ли это значимо по отношению к материальным телам Пандавов?

Можно ли сказать, что Арджуна отказавшись от битвы оскорбил бы преданных?

И как Бхригу удалось обладая материальным телом ударить трансцендентного Господа?

Апарадха по сути есть неотъемлемая часть лил в этом мире? Значит защита Божья убирается в определенный момент и преданные остаются беззащитными для апарадх?
Апарадха это энергия Господа, это самый сконцентрированный тамас?

----------


## Patita Pavana das

Не оскорбляйте преданных, какие бы идеи и домыслы ваш ум не рождал. Просто запомните раз и навсегда: оскорбление преданного - это единственное, что может остановить наше духовное развитие, которое является самым ценным, что только есть в этом мире. Не стоит ставить эксперименты в этой области или проверять это на практике. Избегайте оскорблений и ваша духовная жизнь будет успешной.

----------

